# cincinnati



## FIG (Sep 23, 2008)

we have some good club,s here in ohio i would say golden hawks is a good club. give me a pm and i can give you some phone number,s. i live across the river in n ky we have good club,s also. river trader,s indoor 3d saturday, 859 428 2300


----------



## RIDGE_RUNNER91 (Feb 21, 2005)

Check out Clinton County Farmers and Sportsmen's Association in Wilmington. ccfsa.com

We hold 3d shoots the frist Saturday of every month Jan. - Sept. and there is a 14 target field course that is open to members. There is also a winter indoor league.

CCFSA is a also a gun club with many other activites. We hold Skeet shoots, IDPA, and Cowboy Action shooting just to name a few. There is also 2 fishing ponds and a small campground. 

The best part is the low dues price. At 50 bucks a year the club is no doubt the best deal in Southwest Ohio. 

Shoot me a PM if you have any questions.

Bill Haas


----------



## $dabucks (Mar 1, 2008)

Eastern Hills also holds 3D shoots. What part of The Nati is he in?


----------



## Gils4x4 (Jul 8, 2005)

*Her is a summary*

The attached are local shoots. I hope it works out well.


----------



## Hardcor-nut (Nov 29, 2007)

*Indoor 3D*

We shoot every Sunday near Trenton, OH out to 35 yards. Great place to shoot! We will be shooting at 5 pm. The address is 4975 Thomas Rd. Trenton


----------



## Gils4x4 (Jul 8, 2005)

*Great Place*

Shot in Trenton this pass week, what a great experience. Great target set up, great people and good food too. Can't say enough good thing about this. Just make sure you do not pass it on the raod, as it is off a bit. Maybe a sign at teh road would help?


----------



## z28dude (Aug 9, 2009)

how many sooters in trenton, how much etc.?


----------



## z28dude (Aug 9, 2009)

sorry, i meant how many sHooters


----------



## FDL (Sep 7, 2008)

AO Archery just West of Franklin, OH has a indoor 3D every Sat. Night @ 6:00pm
Call 937-859-3015 for info


----------



## maineyotekiller (Oct 1, 2005)

Trenton shoot has about 30-35 shooters, and is a great location! Bright lights, concrete floor and heat! Great folks, great time! 

10 bucks to shoot...a few more dollars to get into the money shoot.


----------



## RADAR72 (Feb 16, 2009)

*Nok'd Up Archery 15 min. south of Cincy*

Nok'd Up Archery will be open March 13th. Brand new 30 target IBO course. 11753 Wilson Rd. Independence, Kentucky 41051 513-330-4645 www.nokduparchery.com


----------



## tjh (Jun 9, 2006)

thanx! I forwarded all this good info to my son


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

Here are 2 links to 3D shoot schedules:

http://www.blackhoofbowmen.org/DABHC.htm

http://www.goldenhawks.org/ghpw/rvac2010.pdf

These list most of the 3D shoots in SW Ohio/N Kentucky area.


----------



## beerNbones (Sep 7, 2005)

Im gonna have to check this Trenton shoot out. I live in Trenton and didn't have a clue this was going on this close to me. How much to shoot?


----------



## B.Hunt (Aug 7, 2009)

I am a member of Golden Hawks Archery great place to shoot and meet local archers. There is also a 3D shoot held every Monday and Wed in Bethel, OH. It is just outside of town at the old roller rink on the left.


----------



## Bowtech n ROSS (Aug 30, 2007)

last week it was ten bucks plus like 3 to get in the money. its a great shoot.



beerNbones said:


> Im gonna have to check this Trenton shoot out. I live in Trenton and didn't have a clue this was going on this close to me. How much to shoot?


----------



## Hardcor-nut (Nov 29, 2007)

*Trenton shoot*

This Sunday we will be opening shooting up @ 2 pm thru 5 pm as long as you are registered by 5 you are in! Indoors shooting out to about 35 yards. 
Once again the adress is 4975 Thomas rd. See you all there!


----------



## longbowdude (Jun 9, 2005)

FYI I heard the eastern hills shoot sunday was canceled.


Is the Trenton shoot at an archery shop?


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

longbowdude said:


> FYI I heard the eastern hills shoot sunday was canceled.
> 
> 
> Is the Trenton shoot at an archery shop?


No it is at someones house. They are associated with Freedom Firearms Co....a new place opening up on Liberty-Fairfield Road.


----------

